# another year, another army - this time its orks (like everyone else, it seems)



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

as though all my other prjects were not enough, i decided to continue the ork army i had started a few months back. the new releases (particularly the new nobs which are brilliant) inspired me to carry on with this army and give my angels of censure army a small break.

i decided on bad moons. the original idea was to have blue skin (ie a more greeny-blue tone instead of the snot green skin so commonly seen, and not ultramarine blue - thats just silly), but after painting a few test models, i realised the blue skin-tone wouldnt work too well with the yellow id be using: 


























this was a two-edged sword kind of thing - the blue skin meant i couldnt paint proper bright yellow as they didnt match, and i couldnt do blue skin as i really wanted to give them bright yellow.

so back to the drawing board, only, i havent painted any normal orks yet.

just the first of many koptas:


























i adjusted the skin tone on the orks a bit to agive them a bit more green (im much more pleased with this, though will be making them even greener when i get round to painting them again). and im pleased with the metallics, though i thinkthey need a big more yellow, so ill probably go back and add on more yellow patches to them once i get round to painting my meganobz:


























the first one is the one closest to being finished, and he only needs some work on his right arm before i can start painting him. the other two still need a lot of work donw on their arms and legs before i can spray them. ill have 10 of these guys when im done. oh yeah, and a warboss 

heres: a scale shot:










ive also been working on a pimpin' wagon for them:


































all the hatches open. its still missing a kannon and some work on the troop platform.

ill keep you all posted as i add stuff to the army - exect freeboota style flashgitz made from the new nobs and a scratch built stompy thing pretty soon :


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

cool models i like alot. here enjoy some rep for the hard work.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

ok, meganob unit one is done (barring 2 power klaws i am yet to acquire, though they will be a simple cut and glue job):










nob 1:








i love the flail arm on this one - looks particularly dangerous

nob 2:









nob 3:









nob 4:









nob 5:


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

wow those are amazing :shok: ill be watching this thread with interest


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Outstanding conversions to be sure! I also like the weathering on the Koptas. To be honest, though, I'm not a fan of the blue orks. If you some input I would suggest working a little more on the skin tones before going all out on your army. Just my opinion though.:victory: Keep it up.


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

THat is some sick plastic work, i wish i could convert like that, great job.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very awesome work like normal Vorro


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

brilliant conversions mate... and i love the blue skin, although your right, it would look weird with the yellow. :good: +rep for the blue skin, even though you are abandoning the idea.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

progress on the painting:


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

thats excellent good job! do i expect a tut of how you did the skin and yellow? :laugh:

+ 1 rep


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Damn Vorro that is one sweet looking model. I love the extreme worn look on the model.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Vorro these models are just awesome, especially the meganobs. The painting is also ace from the colours to the weathering. Just awesome.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree quite a fantastic approach to "orkiness" i wanna see a tutorial some day on how you make the meganobz armour and pistons they are superb! +rep


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

well the armour is really made ina true mekboy style - cutting lasticard bits to fit (no measurement needed ) and trying a dry run before glueing on. once i made the first one, i made the other 4 together, so i made all the upper arm pistons at once for instance, and glued them in batches.


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Love the Choppas, cant wait to see them all together


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

what choppas?


anyhow, my objective for january is to have the megannobs and their transport finished, based and varnished, which the warboss similarly finished as a bonus. points wise thats 1/3 of the army. i plan on finishing the modelling on everything (barring maybe the flashgits which require a lot thought and GS to finish - just the trenchcoats for a start) and maybe the priming and basecoating. 

at the mo, ive finsihed the yellow on all 5 meganobs. they just need some detailing done now and the bases (+ the 2 missing klaws.) they should be done tomorrow... fallout 3 addiction nonwithstanding.

though the more i look at them the more i think they need more colour, though i really cant think of anything. maybe more black details and freehand glyphs.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Some black glyphs I think would look good just to break up some of the yellow but they do look great as it stands anyway! How are you intending to base them? I think that would also help with the colour.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

brown rims. soil tops and grass, bushes - i like desert for orks, though i want a darker colour for them to contrast with the yellow more.

ill probably be adding black glyphs and maybe black/white cheques, in a similar weather-beaten style as the yellow. and trophies with bright contrasting amrine helmets.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Vorropohaiah said:


> brown rims. soil tops and grass, bushes - i like desert for orks, though i want a darker colour for them to contrast with the yellow more.
> 
> ill probably be adding black glyphs and maybe black/white cheques, in a similar weather-beaten style as the yellow. and trophies with bright contrasting amrine helmets.


Sounds like a plan. With the primary colour of your Orks being yellow you could get away with DA, UM or BA helmet trophies.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Those are some fantastic models, especially the Nobs, so unique! I'm a bit gutted you dropped the blue skintones idea though, I thught they were looking excellent and that the yellow would look good too. Nevermind! +rep from me.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

Syph said:


> Sounds like a plan. With the primary colour of your Orks being yellow you could get away with DA, UM or BA helmet trophies.



il stay away from dark angels, though smurf and blood angel helmets (anda few eldar and tau ones thrown in for good measure) should do fine. 

ill try add more bling to them like bandages and toof necklaces (though these will be seen on the flashgits in sickening numbers )


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

awesome man, just awesome work! The painting is top notch for sure!!


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

those nobs are outstanding


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

*NOBS DONE!*

(barring the 2 missing power klaws, which will have to wait until my uber-cheap ork reinforcements arrive soon)

im pretty pleased with them, actually. theyre no masterpieces (you can clearly see the inside of the carapace of one of them where the spray undercoat failed to reach... oops!) though im not bothered. orks are a horde army and as long as the army looks cool as a whole (which im really hoping it will) ill be happy. these guys, the warboss, the 10 flashgits and the battlewagon will be the 'centrepiece models' with 2 mobs of 20 shoota boys (theyre bad moons after all and prefer the sound of a shoota to the swish of a choppa... leave that fetish tothe goffs and blood axes). and 10 choppa-armed ard'boys and 3 koptas filling up the other slots in the 1500 point army.

*Group Shot*









the group shot (and yes they _do_ look like NY taxicabs. theyre bad moons, they like to stand out!). you can see the chequers and the 'bright' bases here - bright, meaning non desert/rubble/urban, which we see so much under 40k models. i do like those bases, but i thought it would be a breath of fresh air to see something nicer... for the orks to ruin!

*Gornob* (the noble slaughterer)








the original model on which the others (including the insecure camerashy warboss) are all based on, and one of my faves. he looks the most hard ass of them all, hence the name. im very pleased with the chequers and the smurf trophy, which im really plased with.










*Gofgoff* (Blacknight)








one of the 2 guys in need of a klaw. note the kill markings (4 - a lot of kills considering his accuracy) and the chequers on the weapon.









*Meknaz* (Mekaniakmoon) 








the 'mek' of the unit, as evidenced by the snazzier weapon and the slightly different armour. blood angel terminator trophy. and blocky carapace chequers.









*Badgoff* (Evildeath)








no-nonsense Badgoff, who just likes killing things... whether with his snazzzy klaw or his double-drum-mag twin shoota, he doesnt care.










*Gofgod* (Wargod)








the loose-cannon of the unit (as clearly evidenced by his name), this guy has the coolest CC weapon, if i may say so myself!










in hindsight their names are probably more suited to goff than badmoons, but considering theyre meganobs, i dont think its too bad. 

next up are the warboss and battlewagon, which i hope turn out as cool as these guys.

oh yeah, im also considering making another 5 of these guys with combi weapons and (skorchas/rokkits) and a porper mek model in mega armour. im also mulling over making a gigantamous (counts as) wazdakka on a snazzbike thatll be as long as a rhino. im looking forward to that one


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Really good conversions and paintwork, I am throughly impressed! +rep


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

so heres some wip on the ard boyz: nothing special here, just normal orks with shoulder pads and some armour/bolts on their arms. they all have chainswords and most have iron gobs too to make 'em look well 'ard:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The yellow paint looks absolutely awesome. Not only is the paint chip damage excellent, but the actual texture of the paint too looks fantastic. So impressed. Would +rep again if could!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Those are some fantastic models Vorro!!! If there isn't one, I would love to see a tutorial on the paint chipping/battle damage. Have a helping of +rep!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Those mega nobs are without a doubt the best lloking orks I have ever seen. They're beyond outstanding.

They llok like an actual kit once painted. I'm sooo impressed

++Rep


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

Syph said:


> The yellow paint looks absolutely awesome. Not only is the paint chip damage excellent, but the actual texture of the paint too looks fantastic. So impressed. Would +rep again if could!


i dont ahve any pics of the process, but its actually very simple - just DB the whole thing metal, then paint all the parts you want to have paint on them black. then stipple unwatered paint on the black area making sure to leave a tiny line of black showing (i used iyanden yellow) then give the whole thing a badab black wash to dull it down. if its too dull DB the original colour back on top. et viola!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That's so straight forward. Wow, can't wait to try it on my Orks now!


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

ok, the 'ard boyz are done (i have touched up some areas since takin the pics like simple blacklining and cleanups, but i cant be arsed to take more pics):

























not as much chequers as the meganobs, though just enough to show i hope.


also, heres a heavily WIP shot of the warboss:









upper body is pretty much done and, as you can see, the legs are barely even started. hell be a lot more heavily armoured than the meganobs so will ahve proper plate armour on his legs aswell. im not too sure about the gun and gauntlet thing on his left hand,though i cat think of anything else for him

ideas welcome!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Man great work! That's one gigantic Ork there! Nice work with the plastic card!! The paint scheme is awesome!!


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

ok, heres some progress on the warboss:
























as you can see, i scrapped the gauntlet arm and gave him a slightly more techy bionik hand. i think this is much better than the other version. ill be adding some GS details to it once the glue is dry, but for now id say thats it. ill probably add some form of targeter or spotlight to the arm too. 

i have to say, handling plastic rods that small is very very tedious.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hahaha Try using brass Photo Etched parts LOL that rod looks great! The fig looks awesome too, can't wait to see what you do with the GS


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

WIP on the wazdakka covnersion:










he cant actually see overthe handlebars so ill give him a head up display just underneath them (hopefully it will be visible when hes done.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

woah! those are outstanding!! :shok:


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

i painted the metal and yellow and teeth on the unit today (note the hulking shape of the warboss in the background in the first pic - thats my fave pic of him so far, strangely!):


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

the ten man unit is almost done. just needs chequers and glyphs adding and bases done (As well as the 6 ard boyz). ill add details to the koptas (more yellow, chequers and spirals on the rokkits), befoer carrying on with the warboss and trukk.


and here's an idea i had for the dread:








dont think of it as a 100% copy of this, just something along a similar design aesthetic. compare it with the withchunter penitent engine or eldar war walker (guy strapped on in front, forming the focal point in the torso). it will be almost 100% scratchbuilt, pretty much like the world eater dread that i made a few months back; wirhter looting parts from other kits or (more likely) lots and lots of plasticard and plastic rods. 

what do you guys think of the idea?

*also, here's my force so far:*








thats everything i have so far, minus a handful of AoBR choppa boys, a rokkit boy and a stikkbomma (both of which im gonna wait to paint until i have enough to do a batch of), and the warboss and wagon which are next on the list. 

*some closeups of the last unit*


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

fora good base build for that suit you would be better off getting a sentinal or a crisis battle suit  - thought it might help, but AWESOME work so far mate, +rep =D


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

i certainly wont be using a crisis suit, though i might buy a sentinel or two for parts, bnutfor the most part it will be made from plasticard rods and random bitz from my biz box.



And here's the finished wagon, pre prime:

























the section in the second pic is going to have a grot rigger looking at the gagues and an ork hanging on for dear life!


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

Wicked Battlewagon!!! geif! *jelious*

have to say the look of your army when it will be fully done will look remarkable  good luck with the rest!


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

thanks 

so heres some finished shots of the warboss:








full shot / detail left leg









detail right leg / back shot









weapon/bionik arm detail / top detail

*WIP on the wagon*:









those cheques on the bonnet took me a whiloe to do, but im pleased with the results


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

superb work and the painting is flawless once again, totally love your models mate.:victory:


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

i am ASTOUNDED :O the Waaaghboss in Mega Armour(i call it Waaaghboss due to the fact of WAAAGH! lol ) its just... just.... why can't Forgeworld Make One?! thats how good it is to me :O 

The battlewagon is coming along nicely, get them painted now!!! =)


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

holy crap........

i have not seen orks this orky for a very long time, infact i don't think i have seen orks with soo much effort put into them.....

definitly plus rep+++


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

hugor1 said:


> i am ASTOUNDED :O the Waaaghboss in Mega Armour(i call it Waaaghboss due to the fact of WAAAGH! lol ) its just... just.... why can't Forgeworld Make One?! thats how good it is to me :O





dirty-dog- said:


> i have not seen orks this orky for a very long time, infact i don't think i have seen orks with soo much effort put into them.....


thanks! i was a bit worried that after spending so much time on the meganobs, wagon and waaaghboss  the norbal boyz might look abit bland, though so far theyre looking ok. though ill need to wait and see until the army is closer to completion (and i have a bit more boyz done)

wait till you see the flashgitz


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Yet more stuff and looking forward to seeing the Flash Gitz.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

Digg40k said:


> Those are some fantastic models, especially the Nobs, so unique! I'm a bit gutted you dropped the blue skintones idea though, I thught they were looking excellent and that the yellow would look good too. Nevermind! +rep from me.



if i had gone for claness orks, or goffs, snakebites, bloodaxes or evil sunz i would have kept the same blue i use don the koptas, though i didnt like it with the yellow. i like the traditional look i have at the moment, though some day i still want to do the blue orks!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i think you should send these models to forgeworld so they can get the right idea or at least make a cast of them so i could buy one ;j 

i would definitly buy a unit of mega nobs if they were as detailed as your ones....

but anyway i think what really tops the whole thing off is that your painting quality is of those from the eavy metal team. absolutley outstanding and if i could give you more rep i would.

EDIT: Apparently i could....


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

Ooooh Flash Gitz, would like to see the gubbinz! 

Wooooo! u said Waaaghboss!(Jumps up and down like a little kid heh)

the flash gitz have got me bouncing around to see them completled or at least shown WIP, Keep up the Skillz!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

yes i was thinking of converting the loota bits i have into flash gits. the only prob i have is how....


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> yes i was thinking of converting the loota bits i have into flash gits. the only prob i have is how....


im trying to figure out how as well, bnut im sure ill manage. not all of them will have huge guns though, ive started one who will be a gunslinger, with lots of revolver-type pistols and those really nice holsters you get in the nob kit, for instance.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i havent acually seen the new nob sprues, but im planing to do mine as 'ard boyz with kustom guns and stuff on there backs like the big shoota back packs. infact in the imperial gaurd tank accessory sprue you get a peice of stowage that looks like a backpack that fits perfictly on the back of a boy torso. i might use that on mine.

but i think basiccly making them look rich in terms of orkness would be the way to go, and definitly some armour on em too.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

ok, the battlewagon is ready (minus headlamps and transfers/freehand glyphs - which have to wait until i come up with the warboss's name; as well as the grot and ork rigger, which will have to wait until i have models for them made!):


*Front*









*side*

















*Back* a bit bland for now, though i want to put some glyphs here when i figure out what the wagon is gonna be called, as well as the warboss









*Front* with hatches open









work now commences on the last 4 ard boyz (including ooge choppa nob) and the next 10 orks in the batch. i also spent most of my workday sketching concepts for the dread, and have decided to make a big model (maybe twice the size of the dread and VDR it for games of apoc - the matrix apu-inspired design seems too cool to waste on standard deff dread (which, to my horror, i learnt cant have 4 shooty weapons - which is what i wanted to equip it with)so ill make a small knight-sized walker with 4 supa shootas and 2 rokkit racks. keep your eyes peeled 

*Turret*: a snazzy kustom energy weapon, doubling as a killcannon (killcannon stats are very similar to a large blast plasma cannon anyway, so it makes sense, VDR wise)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Dude. That is just AWESOME!! Hands down I think the coolest Battlewagon I have yet seen.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Brilliant, absolutely brilliant. Especially like the armour and the detailing on the 'plasma' cannons.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Hands down I think the coolest Battlewagon I have yet seen.


thanks  though, would you expect bad moons to ride around in anything less than cool? 



Syph said:


> Brilliant, absolutely brilliant. Especially like the armour and the detailing on the 'plasma' cannons.


thanks, i think the gunner looks pretty happy too


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i was sitting there for ages wondering how you done the gunner model, probably about 10 mins and i think i came up with how.

basicly doing torso, head normal, and then did you get two slugga arms facing foward with the wrist rotated on either side?

but anyway, that battle wagon definitly looks great, very orky, same with the killcannon turret, although it does take away one orky philosiphy. its not as big as something an ork would make, but it would be a good thing in terms of LOS etc. but i definitly like the detail on it, How did you do the wries heading down to it?


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

jesus man thats looking wicked!! my friend/worker for GW is making flash gitz out of the nob box set, the kombi weapons work well with a few extra bits on em, with a few target fingers for half a face and bobs your uncle, tho he is also going a little on the pirate site, giving them wooden legs and stuff because he wants badrukk in there stuck in wiv da boyz =)

thought it might help =D


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow!:shok: Absolutely beautiful work Vorro. The conversions on the mega nobs where great but the paint makes them look fantastick: Really, really good work bud:victory:

Ok, have some rep:wink:


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

nothing special; just the last 4 of the ard boyz. theyre not 100% done. still need eyes, stitches in back of trousers, chequers and glyphs/tranfers added, though not bad for a few hour's work (picture was a quickie and the wash on the trousers and belts isnt dry yet)

EDIT: you can just about make out the two mega nobz in the background that were missing cc weapon arms. you can see the general shape of the buzz saw on the one in the 'foreground'


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

*UPDATE*

ok ,so, here's what i managed to do tonight, and i must say im mighty pleased 

here's the 4 ard boys that i previously posted half done. i managed to finish these, gyphs, chequers, varnish, bases and all:









really pleased with these and i think the unit (which still needs its trukk) will look great on the table, especially when i bump it up to 20-man in size.


and here's the rest of what i done tonight:









yep, i managed 4 orks. i have to say though, their skin was already half done, though the rest i done all today, chequers, glyphs, varnish and all.

really pleased with the result (though the pic turned out very bright for some reason). and the whole session (that is, paining the bad moon hatted giys as well as finishing the other 4 and the basing) took me 5 hours.

im enjoying this!


ive decided to glue up all the remaining orks first and paint them in relevant batches (that is all the ones with helmets ill do on one day, all the ones with bad moon helmets on another, all the big shootas together and so on). as always il alternate the colours on the clothes, so for 4 models (thats 8 surfaces - 4 tops, and 4 trousers) ill paint 3 maoin colours (each one on two areas - 2x khemri brown, 2x charadon granite and 2x scorched brown) and 2 random colours (usually 1x chaos black and 1x iyanden darksun), which will makea good variation amonst the similarly equiped guys.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

You paint like a daemon Vorro, so bloody fast. I've sat here all night contemplating painting just 1 assassin which you would have obviously finished twice over. Better still the quality is brilliant too. What an excellent pair of hands you have!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> would you expect bad moons to ride around in anything less than cool?


Well it's not like they are Flash Gitz or anything 

Love the latest entries man, so damn nice.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

very nice vorro, love the ard boys.


----------



## Krudehead (Jan 23, 2009)

Outstanding, Vorro...Megaz are excellent, the Wagon is a masterpiece, even the 'kopta is so skillfully painted to catch the eye...+rep, and congratulations for the talent shown,and the effort involved!
I have two questions- how do you manage to cut that precisely? My cuts are almost never straight, and it's a problem.
And, what's your system to obtain those perfectly rounded and flat bolts and rivets? Plastic tubing and infinite love and patience?:biggrin:
Very good job,indeed.Professional standard,i'd say...k:


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

depends what type of cuts you mean. if you mean the rods, i roll the knife lightly over the rod like a hand moving a rolling pin along a table. once the score is deep enough i just snap it


----------



## Krudehead (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes,and about the plastic bits? I saw very precise inserts of bits from the kits into one of yours Megaz ( in the "engine" on the back )- which is your blade of choice to gain those fine cuts? I use a normal cutter, and is always a pain when I need precision...


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

Krudehead said:


> which is your blade of choice to gain those fine cuts? I use a normal cutter, and is always a pain when I need precision...


um.. honestly? whatevers closest to hand at the time! i just use the GW knife (the new one with the pseudo-ergonomic handle) for everything - cutting things off sprues, shaving mould lines and cutting PC

*update*

here are today's models:done in just under 4 hours.










im gonna glue up some more models before i continue painting. this 4 models a day thing is working out great. and i cant wait to use it on my space marines once i get back to them


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Really not your friend now. 4 really effective looking models a day? In how many hours again? Really not fair.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, thats quick for really effective and detailed models, i only take about an hour to do 4 but the problem is that i dont do any shading etc, just basic drybrushing and washingbut absolutely outstanding


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

when your shoota boyz are done and boss in mega armour,can we have another group shot? =)) (sorry to ask hehe) i think it will look brilliant, ace so far mate! keep it up we wantz more!!!!! =)


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

yeah ill take one when the 2 mobs of shoota boy are done, than another one once the whole army is finished, which, after the shoota boys leaves just the warboss, ard boy turkk and the flashgitz)

today's results:
*UPDATE ON FLASHGITS*


















just a taster of what's to come  

(the top two glpyhs on the left lapel and the lop right one will have their corner clipped to match the lower ones)













the bases are now done.

i also glued up the rest of the normal boyz i need for the main army, and have started work on the flash gitz, though i need lots of GS for them so they will take a while


----------



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow! These are an inspiration to anyone looking at doing an ork army, you conversions are so suitably orky, and the painting is top notch. Kudos to you sir!

Kuffy


----------



## zabo (Dec 19, 2008)

amazing! well done!


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

thanks!

1st flashgit is almost done:

























ill probably add a hat of some form (not sure if it will be a halfmoon hat or a piraty hat, though most orks in the unit will have headgear of some form) and, unless i think of anything else, the model work will be done.

the weapon is a bit front heavy though i added a strap to hold it in place on the right shoulder (the plasticard strip, which will be painted leather). 

C&C welcome; id like to know what you think of it.



*army shot* (so far)









i have to say, i get a really good feeling when i look at these guys. i think this is going to be the army ive enjoyed making the most in all my years in the hobby (and ive had more than a few fully painted armies in my time). looking forward to finishing the 1500 core list and getting the chance to work on random stuff.

first on the list will be wazdakka, a 3 kannon batery and grot crew, and more ard boyz.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

*update*
no painting today or yesterday (was busy with real life stuff), but quite a bit of modelling/GS work today:

halfmoon hats:








theyre not perfect, though im pleased with them considering i made them with extra GS from the flash git cloaks. that gives me about 15 halfmoon heads out of 50 orks (about 20-25 of which have helmets), which i think is a good amount.

flashgit progress:








the two on the left are pretty much finished. i changed the strap on the one on the left for one from a burna, which looks more effective. 

i love the new guy (whose showing some serious atitude with that big gun and the finger )

the third one is an odd choice, which was cooler in theory than execution - he's meant to be a western-style gunslinger. ill add lots of ammo to his shoulders, and stick two gun holsters on his back too, and probably hive him a hat of some sort.









WIP on the next two guys


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I've got to say Vorro, this is the most interesting, unique Ork army I've ever seen. It's got so much character and life. I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i love the way that your sticking to your fluff on this too, i mean my orks were suppoesed to be blood axes, but i don't think they quite look the part.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Bloody brilliant stuff _yet again._ The Flash Gits really are something else! :biggrin:


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

damnit! im really itching to start work on the flashgits, though i want to finish off the normal orks first...

luckily, i just got that bit closer to my goal:

*2 big shoot boyz* so ive got 4 rokkits and 4 big shootas now, so at least i have a choice of heavy weapons in my shoota mobs:

















*4 shoota boyz* all in normal GW halfmoon hats. im glad i modelled some of my own, as i dont like having all those similar faces together!

















ive started work on the next 4 (the halfmoon hat guys i made last night), and will try and convert another flashgit tonight, as well as gluing the bodies of the remaining 5.


----------



## Krudehead (Jan 23, 2009)

Ah, you too used the wrecking ball arms as front wheel fork...on Waz bike...but they are asymmetrical, did you fix it? and for the rear wheel? I used two transmission channels from the 'koptaz...they're just right with smaller tires from the truck!


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

Those are by far the best orks i have ever seen. Seriously keep up the good work, and I can't wait for the Flash Gitz +repk:


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

ok, here's a pic of the Flash Git I was working on yesterday:

















i didnt post any pics of him yesterday as i wasnt pleased with the ammo belt i had made, which went to the left (rather than right, as it is now) into his free hand and into the drum on his back across his right side. i felt the belt (which was not very skillfully made from GS) was far too long to be realisit, so i ripped off the drum, and flipped it onto the other side so the belt would connect in a much shorter way to it, from the left side. (hope that all makes sense!)

im a lot more pleased with this one, though i'm still dubious of the weapon (yes i know its huge and i wow not to make any weapons bigger than this one). ive never been a fan of scratchbuilt ork weapons, which just look scratchbuilt to me and not orky at all. this applies doubly so when all you have is one such weapon thrown in with 9 pretty simple conversions. il lreserve judgement until he;s painted (At which point i think the colours will help tie him in to the rest of the unit. I do love the drum though, and his hat came out better than the other.

*progress*
finished the last of my halfmoon hats today (counted them, and i have 16 in all):
















they're ok, nothing special. the colours in the second pic (their backs) are closer to the truth. that leaves me with another 3 batches of 4, which i should easily have finished by next week. 


not sure ill manage 4 tomorrow, so ill probably work on the 5th flashgit, and basecoat the skin on the next four.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, your pumping them out quickly for such detail, i mean, wow, they just keep getting better and better.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

lol, thanks!

this is what i managed to get done tonight:


























and i added the grot to yesterday's ork:









and i done the flesh on another 4 orks. need an early night as i have to be up at 5:30 tomorrow.

however, i have a week off work starting monday


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

jesus christ, i swear im gunna have to take you home to paint my orks like that! good work mate! those flash gitz are just something else, i can't think of any word of greatness to equal to the amount of awesomeness of them. lol 

wanna see everyone built and painted up need that Waaaghboss painted up too!!  keep it up


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

everything looks great, your sculpting is fantastic for sure... I just wish I could get my GS that smooth!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Vorro,

Those Flashgitz Look really Cool! Loving how Big their Gunz are! fir the Flashgit style perfectly!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

thanks! 

the warboss will come soon enough... but not quite yet. i want to paint everything else first (though that shouldnt be too much - just another 8 orks and the flashgits to do first. and i want his paint job to be a good one so ill take my time on him... it would be a shame to waste what i think is a pretty decent conversion with a slap-happy paint job!


ok, here's today's *PROGRESS*
the first 2 pics are the latest 2 boys, kincluding a 'loader' for one of the rokkits.

















dunno why but the skin on their faces came out worse than the others, though the rest of them came out ok. one of army painting mysteries i guess - use the exact same colours and technique son 2 models and they turn out different. who knows...

The 3rd pic is one of today's two new flash gitz. Sadly, he's the most boring one. I have to try and think of something to add (maybe painting-wise). his backpack, though not shown, is a standard big shoota one.










The rest of the pics are of todays other flashgit - my fave so far. 

















im love with his gun, if i may say so myself! so much so that i included a close up lol








i think its the most techy and sexy looking of them so far. not big, but quite sleek. the middle top bit is the sight from a landspeeder assault cannon, if anyones wondering (doubt it!)

i like this pose quite a bit, so i might make a third model in a similar stance (though probably with the weapon in the other arm for variation.



now i need *YOUR* help, fellow warbosses, to finish off the other 2 guys. i have a great idea for a blunderbuss-type weapon, but i need one of the new stormboy jump packs to do it.

i was wondering if anyone had any spares? if so, im interestyed in buying at least 1.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The pose on that one is brilliant, really dramatic and the Ork looks as though he's really enjoying his work!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow I've been missing out! This is fantastic stuff!

Really nice sculpting work and brilliant painting, totally deserving of a +rep. Keep it up


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

you could buy some stormboyz they are a lot of fun to play with, you could however somehow make the backpacks look none exsistant and bulk em up a bit and you can have some spare cool lookin Nobz, but the Flash Git with the Bike/Landspeeder weapon convertion is pretty slick mate, Keep it Up! you actually inspired me to paint my orks started on em again couple of weeks back


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

hugor1 said:


> you could buy some stormboyz they are a lot of fun to play with, you could however somehow make the backpacks look none exsistant and bulk em up a bit and you can have some spare cool lookin Nobz, but the Flash Git with the Bike/Landspeeder weapon convertion is pretty slick mate, Keep it Up! you actually inspired me to paint my orks started on em again couple of weeks back



well, ive had a long look at the parts and sprues, and while many of the parts are useful (some of the heads, packs and accesories) im lost for a way to use the bodies as theyre too obviosuly stormboy and theyre a bit expensive for me to justify buying them for just the packs. ive looked around at some bitz stores but all those that have stormboyz sold all the parts the millisecond they came out!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

ya i cant help with the stormboy rokkit, but sorry to say i prefer the boring one, but maybe im a boring person, and i think he will look unique compared to the others anyway.

for somereason i always though of flashgits as just normal boys size, but by looking and comparing the stats i have realised that they are an ork nob+ard armour and guns.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

yeah i was really surprised too wheb i first read their entry. personally, i think theyre a bit too much - 30 points on average, and bs 2 means youll need a unit of 10 to do any damage and thats 300 points.

for that much you can get a LOT of lootas instead, but theyre even less tough.

at least the gits have 2 wounds and 4+ save (and the gitfindas, with the option for cybork bodies), which makes them very tough against basic weapon fire


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

ok, today's models:
















im glad they turned out better that yesterdays one. actually im pretty pleased with them.

so thats the last of the 50 orks done for the army.

phew. im glad they're done! now all that's left is the 10 flashgitz, 2 warbosses (1 mega one not - the second will be an uber flashgit, with cloak, hat, feather, fur collar, the works) and the trukk (which i am yet to buy)

i started converting some extra orks i had lying about into ard boyz - i want to have at least one unit of 20, probably 2 units of 20.










and the GS hat on yesterdays flashgit








a bit big and odd considering he's got the eye, but it'll do


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

sti looks good my freind, and you seemed to paint the orks very quick!

and i can wait to see what you do with the ard boys, i mean, look at the army so far.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

ok, here's an emergency post on my other PB account! lol


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Quite a rabble developing there!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow that is some fantastic looking stuff.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

finally, the unit is done. i finished the last 3 today:








a pretty normal guy, using my fave barrel

















i wanted to have 1 flame, 1 melta and 1 laser weapon. this is the laser weapon. yes i know it looks like a grotprid, though i was hoping old schoolers might link it with a traktor gun more. i like the lasery backpack.









i now proclaim this guy my new fave, and rightful 'nob' or the unit. 


tankbustas:









i decided to shuffle up my armylist again, and came to the conclusion that rokkits in my shoota mobs were misplaced - if i use the shootas the rokkits are 'wasted' and if i use the rokkits the shootas are _really_ 'wasted'

so i decided to change the rokkits for big shootas (which i had luckily already painted up, and remove my second non-mega warboss from the army list and replace him with a 6-man tankbusta unit. 

4 are already painted. these two will make up the number. the nob's body is from an AobR nob


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

WOW! You move fast dude! Great thread, bad moons looking bad ass.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like these although I think the freebooter with lascutter thing need an eye patch or hat of some kind just because the face seems a little bland. 
Your making great progress with this army though and painting it with a speed that puts me to shame (I stopped after 10 orks and a warphead)


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

neilbatte said:


> I really like these although I think the freebooter with lascutter thing need an eye patch or hat of some kind just because the face seems a little bland.


you mean like this?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

you so have to teach me your ways with the GS. I can't get it to look nearly as smooth as yours, not to mention get the right detail going... would you please put up a tutorial on that?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah that looks so much better it draws the eye to the face area which with your painting skills should really make the model pop.
All you need now is a parrot squig.(joking)


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> you so have to teach me your ways with the GS. I can't get it to look nearly as smooth as yours, not to mention get the right detail going... would you please put up a tutorial on that?


i think the important thing with GS is to use good tools and to kep it moist. clay shapers (heresy miniatures have some good ones) account for about 80% of the 'detail' on my GS, and the normal GW sculpting tool is most of the rest.

if i could find a readily available parrot squig or squigeon or whatever you call them  i would use it straight away!

*progress*
here's the work so far on the warboss. the pics are a bit blurry and the metal is only about half done


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

started the flashgitz. i probably should have painted a test model first. the base and shading are darker than the normal orks, though the highlights are a bit lighter. ill probably try out a few more brown glazes before ill be fully happy with them


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

and even more great work has been realesed!!!!!

quick question, How do you do that brass? for some reason i just cant find a colour that looks right.

and the GS robes that ya did look really smooth and proper with a coat of paint on em (even if it is an undercoat lol) i cant wait to see them once they've had a paintjob done by you, theyll look better than ever.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> and even more great work has been realesed!!!!!
> 
> quick question, How do you do that brass? for some reason i just cant find a colour that looks right.


a base of tin bitz, then 1:! tin bitz:brazen brass followed by a few washed of devlan mud and watered down badab black. if this dulls it down too much you might want to DB the base on again, lightly


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

kewl thanks heaps.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

ok the tanksbustas are done:








so thats the last of the normal infantry. 

ive finished 2 of the gitz, aswell, though they turned out pretty flat, so i might go over them to add details:

















other than them and the warboss, all i need to do is add a bigbomm to one of my koptas? (and add more yellow and chequers to them) and buy a trukk kit and try and figure out how im gonna convert one


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to tell you..., I really enjoy your work! This is going to be one fantastic army when it is completed. Keep posting your progress:victory:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I can only echo what damned has said... i love the colour choices you've made too!


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

thanks, yeah im glad iwent with bad moons after all - at first the army was going to be death skulls, which are my fave clan (blue, and the conversions would have been more ramshackle too beacuse of that). though because i already have had a death skull army i decided on something else.



just to let you know, ive started work on the digga stompa (the apu thing) to those who are unfamiliar with the general apu design, here's a pic:









it looks like nothing now, but here are pics of what i have so far:

the first pic shows the shoulder blades extended. the two bits on the top are the back side of the shoulders. (the pistons will be sandwiched between them)









the second pic shows the shoulders retracted. both arms will have super sluggas (36" S6 AP4 heavy3d6)








each arm will have a further 2 joins.

im also seriously considering not gluing the pistons so i can reposition the arms in play. 

we'll see...

ok, some more pics of the progress so far:


on the first pic you can see the scale and pose. (my warboss is slightly taller than a marine dread). the pose of the walker will match that of the ork, whose arms will be encased in motion capture rig compsed of mini pistons and wires, which link into his helmet and pass through a pipe behind his head into the main frame of the walker











in the second pic you can see the main skeleton frame on the arms - the pistons that move the shoulder, upper arm and lower arm (which will be a mega slugga on this arm). the round bit at the end with the plastic parts are motors to give it 360 degree motion, so it can spin round (not really, but you get my drift). i finally got a good range of plasti rod thickness, including square, hex and roound. i plan on using a lot of the hex ones for washers on the rivets. there are a few here, though not too many.

















the third pic is the back, with a decent pic of the powerplant, and waist-mounted big shoota on the left. ill be adding lots of pipes and tanks to the back and want it to really feel big and busy. lots of 0.6mm plastic rod will be used here as pipes linking from the engine to every piston. im adamant on doinfg this as its the one thing that bugs me about the meganobs that theyre missing (of couse their smaller scale makes it harder to do on them).

though i havent started them, i have a decent idea of the pose. i want the right leg to me outstretched and the left one crouched. any one with the crouched tau firewarrior legs will know what i mean; though mine will be more upright.

C&C welcome, especially and ideas.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok now that is just badass! Can't wait to see that thing done man.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Told you this on Minus1Mod and I will tell you here, I hate you! Those are too awesome, too quickly! 

*looks at his dusty pile of Grey Knight that he has to paint for the challenge*


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

*update*
the flashgitz are done:









ill post individual pics when the varnish and bases are dry


also, to those who were interested in a 'tut' on the way the cloaks were made:

*stage 1*: roll out the GS flat, about 2-3 mm thick (you dont want it too thin as one its applied to the model you;; want to 'sculpt' folds and creases into it. make sure the surface and both sides of the GS are lubricated. if youre using vaseline, you might need to use superglue to stick the GS to your model. just a tiny spot in a few key palces (1 on the back and 1 under each armpit. 









*stage 2*: cover your template in vaseline and stick it to the rolled out GS. 









*stage 3*: cut out the GS with a sharp knife. i suggest leaving the GS todry for about 30 minutes before doing this. this makes it easier to manipulate, and leaves the cuts a lot sharper. also youll leave less fingerprints when its harder









*stage 4*: the lapels. score lines about 4mm along the edge of each cloak, to create the shape for the lapels









*stage 5*: bend the lapels back.









et viola; its ready to apply. as i mentioned above just stick it to the model on the back and manipulate it with a clay shaper and sculpting tool until youre happy. then glue the two lapels in place, and you can start using your slay shaper to make folds and creaser on the cloth.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

ok, heres a slightly better mob shot:









and some individual piocs showing off some of the more detailed areas on the model.

da nob-nob









'flamer' guy and squig









my fave weapon and chequers









back of goggle guy









quick repairs to trenchcoat









ammo runt (head from gnoblar)









giving da finger









big gun and unfortunate grot









same big gun; details of ammo drum glyphs (which read - lots of wealth belonging to badnob









lots of random glyphs









sa gunslinger


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

These are awesome and I'm glad to see you found something to use as parrot/squigs.
I think the muted tones you used on these really give them the older pirate look.
What else are you planning to add to the army? It seems strange to have a mega rich badmoons army without any grot servants (ablative armour) and are you planning to do any of the weird and wonderful units that make the orks so cool?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

PERTY! In keeping with the rest of the army so far they look great.k:


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

ok, i received the first of a few AoBR boxes today, and a trukk, which ive started making:

















as you can see its very similar to the battlewagon (in fact its almost exactly the same proportions, including the troop platform and the cockpit area, just smaller). since taking the pics ive reshaped the front to make it a bit nicer looking - as it is here its a bit too boxy for me. sadly, i cant fit 12 orks on it, but thats pretty hard to do with orks.

its also obviously not ready - i still have to add armour to the front, as well as rivets and smaller plates, as well as a rokkit battery (not sure ill modell a gunner onto it though)

also, three of the front hatches can open:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You know, these models are sweetly painted overall but what gets me the most is the skin. I love it, so nicely done.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

warboss is done:

front and back:

















right arm:









left arm:









top:









close up:









and a scale shot with a (big) beakie and a (small) human:









here's the group shot with the nobs:










also, im putting the army up for sale, so anyone interested in them, drop me a PM or check ouot my trade thread HERE


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, those trukks/battlewagons remind me of turtles, quite effective too.

but once again you have managed to pull through greatly with great products, kudos to you my friend, kudos to you.


----------



## MandyLanthier (May 8, 2008)

Those look GREAT!!!


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

i just love the skin on thies orks and the freebooters rock way to go


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

thanks! well ,the main army is done now and ive been working on a few commissions for people:

















a pretty big conversion job - trying to turn a AoBR warboss into a weirdboy. still pretty wip at this point.









some more MANs

















some piratey gitz









another warboss


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Great conversion work Vor! I especially like the way your warbosses use bike fenders for face protectors. VERY Orky!k: A lot of work here and they are really turning out:victory:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Those pirate Orks are simply great, very Orky and still alot like pirates at the same timek:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Hey!
Congratulations so far on your work, great stuff, such as the brilliant colour scheme and simply jaw-dropping use of green stuff and conversions

Btw, how do you do the green skin?


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

bobss said:


> Hey!
> Btw, how do you do the green skin?


knarloc green base --> thick devlan mud wash --> 3 layers of knarlock green 
+ more bleached bone per layer--> final devlan mud wash --> if you want you can add another layer of highlights to areas like faces, knuckles etc with more knarlock green + bleached bone


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, once again you dont cease to amaze me. this is the work that i look up too, such detail. how long does it take you to do one conversion like the warbosses or mega nob'z?


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> wow, once again you dont cease to amaze me. this is the work that i look up too, such detail. how long does it take you to do one conversion like the warbosses or mega nob'z?


depends how much time i have at hand and what my hours at work are like - i work shifts which cn mess around with my converting times). though if im really into it and turn myself into a hermit i can churn out 5 MANs in a wwek (including 2 days off dedicated purely to the converting) so thats maybe 45 hours


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, thats alot of time, but it is also alot of awsomeness.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

ok, here's the weirdboy pretty much done as to specifications:



































and the new piraty flashgitz (note the feathers in some of the models)


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

ok, the last of my warboss commissions is done... finally, and i must say i think this guy is my fave model so far. i think the slight swivel in his waist and the gun really make the model, and paid a lot more attention to the pistins with this one too, and i think it shows.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

amazing! nothing else to say really


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

been away from these for a while, though ive been working on a trukk commission to go along with the army im selling. its almost finished, just needs some detailing and extra highlighting on the meta. the last picture shows the foldable bonnet, and the dials and driver detail:


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

I love the weathered technique that you do on the mechs. Great work!


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

thanks  i think theres a tutorial earlier in the thread somewhere for the weathering

*update*
some more work on the flashgitz. 2 new models, still heavily WIP. 


















the bare-chested guy didnt turn out as well as id have liked but its useable, i think, especially when i get belts and holsters on him and more piratey paraphernelia


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You are lucky my magic powers of talent stealing aren't working right now. If they were, I would steal all your talent.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

ah so thats why i sometimes have entire months where i dont do anything 

*progres* on the flashgit










beard-squig  looks much better in real life, where flashes arent things to be dealt with think ill add some more medals to him (there's 2 on his hat at the moment), maybe a belt or 2 on his chest and some kustom little pistols on his waist as well. also, note the plasticard ammo case, which i was really pleased with, shame the lighting drains out the detail.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow dude, looking really good, your skills are really awsome.


----------



## robinson (May 15, 2008)

Great job mate I don't think I can say more than absolutely fantastic paint job I love the weathering keep it up. I love it


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

thanks for the comments  

*update* on barechested ork:


























added bandana, beard and redone some of the muscles. and added baner. not to sure onthe banner, for some reason ive never been able to do convincing orky glyphs. i might try and do another one, but that one will do for now. i might do a panel filled with orky glyphs and writing. we'll see.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Excellent work! Very original and _really good _ G.S. work. Keep it up:victory:


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

hehe  thanks

ok, so here's an update on the orks. 

some heavily wip shots of the next few boyz:

















this guy is going to be a *painboy/boss*. i used an ogre as a base for the body, but heavily converted it - repositioning the arms higher onto the body, adding lots of GS muscle/fat, and adding a big ass! im going to cut off the legs and reposition them farther forward and outwards and GS them into a more orky, crouched, shape were familiar to seeing on orks. hes going to have 1 bozzaaw arm and apron as well as a chef's hat 









another git, this one with cool goatee, harpoon arm and peg leg. still need to add a beard and a bandage round the top of the peg.

















another barechested ork, which im glad to say is better than the previous one. agian, i need to add belts, holsters, bandana, beard and some equipment too.


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Brilliant work! The conversions are excellent and I'm loving the vehicles. Will look fantastic to see the army in all it's glory when it's done. +Rep


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

*progress on the orks* (all WIP)

painboy/chef: hes coming along pretty nicely. not sure whether to give him a cleaver or a syringe in his left arm (either way, the other will be on his belt). he needs some extra touches, though no idea what... any suggestions... welcome  oh yeah, he's missing his chefs hat too

























flashgitz: new piratey gunslinger. i like the ammo belt on his chest, though the bullets still need cutting down to size (need to wait for the GS to dry). i like the holster on the side though im not sure if it really shows hat it is?

























bionic eye and other napoleon hat (obviously very wip)







$

group shot of current wip orks


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

*PIP on snikrot*
a bit rough, but im happy with the look. also, im sick of painting camo  been doing a unit of kommandos to go with him, and while im really happy with the camo, it takes me ages to do. ill post pics of the unit when its done in a few days. 










C&C welcome as always, thanks


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

wow


really good skin texture mate.... i would have to be most impressed with your boss snikrot, the goggles and the light shining around them just blew me away


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

finally! the kommandos are done! they were a bitchto paint (the camo mostly) but i love how it turned out and the little extra things (backpacks from stormboyz, big shootas and nobz) help make them look kommandoish (that and the use of burna and kommando heads)



































to anyone interested, the camo was painted like this:

scorched brown basecoat highlighted up to calthan brown
first camo stage with Thraka Green, applied in horizontal 'Y' shapes
second camo stage with bleached bone applied as above
third camo stage with khemri brown applied as above
fourth camo stage with camo green applied as above
the whole thing was washed over with devlan mud and black ink (to make the recesses darker)


----------

